# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Εκτροφή mealworms

## λακης κου

θελω να ξεκινισω να κανω εκτροφη mealworms αλλα εδω στην περιοχη μου δεν μπορω να βρω σε καποιο μαγαζι σκουλικια.....μπορω μηπως να τα βρω απο την φυση?

----------


## jk21

αν βρεις πουθενα σκαθαρια  ,ισως ...




αλλα κοιταξε μηπως βρεις και τιποτα αυγα μεταξοσκωληκα ...  *Εκτροφή μεταξοσκώληκα.*

----------


## λακης κου

λιγο δυσκολο για αυγα αλλα θα το ψαξω....θα προσπαθησω για σκαθαρια

----------


## λακης κου

μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω τα σκουλικια που εχει σε τροφη που ειναι παρατημενη?

----------


## οδυσσέας

λακη τι θα ταϊσεις με mealworms? ασε να δουν το μυνημα σου και αλλα μελη του φορουμ, ισως βρεθει καποιο παιδι απο Θεσσαλονικη
που κανει εκτροφη και σου δωσει.

----------


## jk21

no no no ....  αν τα mealworms ειναι υποπτα για μεταδοση ασθενειων και θελουν το βρασιμακι τους ... σκεψου αυτα

----------


## jk21

> λακη τι θα ταϊσεις με mealworms? ασε να δουν το μυνημα σου και αλλα μελη του φορουμ, ισως βρεθει καποιο παιδι απο Θεσσαλονικη
> που κανει εκτροφη και σου δωσει.


ο συγγραφες του αρθρου που εχουμε σαν υπομνημα ο ΠΑΝΟΣ απο οτι ξερω εχει

----------


## λακης κου

ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινες που εχω....ισως και στα ζεμπρακια μου

----------


## jk21

οχι στα ζεμπρακια

----------


## nikoslarisa

μπορεις να βρεις κ μεσο ιντερνετ....κ ετσι να ξεκινησεις την εκτροφη σου κ να ξερεις τι ταιζεις..εγω ενω εκτρεφω παντα τα βραζω πριν δωσω

----------


## οδυσσέας

> μπορεις να βρεις κ μεσο ιντερνετ....κ ετσι να ξεκινησεις την εκτροφη σου κ να ξερεις τι ταιζεις..εγω ενω εκτρεφω παντα τα βραζω πριν δωσω


και τι κανεις για να μην μαυριζουν μεχρι να τα φανε οι καρδερινες σου?

----------


## λακης κου

ναι εννοειται οτι θα τα βρασω

----------


## nikoslarisa

εγω βραζω μια ποσοτητα κ μπαινει καταψυξη.βγαζω οταν θελω να δωσω μερικα κ σε 10 λεπτα ειναι ετιμα.μολις τα βαλω δεν υπαρχουν σε μισο λεπτο...

----------


## οδυσσέας

Λάκη μάθε τις καρδερίνες σου να τρώνε αυγουλακι σφικτοβρασμενο και αυγοτροφή φτιαχτή, η με σαλιγκάρια, η γαρίδες να δίνεις και στα παραδείσια και άσε τα σκουλήκια για αυτούς που νομίζουν ότι οι καρδερίνες δεν ζευγαρώνουν και δεν ταΐζουν μικρά αν δεν φάνε σκουλήκι.

----------


## λακης κου

αυτο με τα σαλιγκαρια τι ειναι πως τα χρησιμοποιουμε?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> εγω βραζω μια ποσοτητα κ μπαινει καταψυξη.βγαζω οταν θελω να δωσω μερικα κ σε 10 λεπτα ειναι ετιμα.μολις τα βαλω δεν υπαρχουν σε μισο λεπτο...


τι καρδερινες εχεις?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> αυτο με τα σαλιγκαρια τι ειναι πως τα χρησιμοποιουμε?



Αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες εκτροφής και άλλα ιθαγενή

----------


## nikoslarisa

εχω μεταλλαγμενες κ μερικα balcanika εγω.το σκουλικι ειναι ενα επιπλεον βοηθειμα για τα πουλια οταν ταιζουν.εσυ τι καρδερινες εχεις?

----------


## οδυσσέας

ειναι κριμα να ταϊζεις με mealworm τετοια πουλια. 
καρδερινες balcanica ειχα και τρωγαν αυγο και αυγοτροφη φτιαχτει. φετος αυτος που εχει τα πουλια μου ταϊσε μονο αυγο.

----------


## nikoslarisa

τι το κακο δηλ εχουν τα mealworms?

----------


## jk21

τα σκουληκια διατροφικα δεν ειναι απαραιτητα ,να τα πουλια επιλεγουν και αποδεχονται το αυγο ή αυγοτροφη με φρεσκα δικα μας αυγα .το αυγο ειναι πληρεστατη πρωτεινη .ισως να χρειαζονται αν τα πουλια θελουν κατι στο στομα τους ,που η γευση να τους θυμιζει τροφη της φυσης .ποιο κοντα σε αυτο ειναι εντομα και κυριως μελιγκρα ,παρα σκουληκια .το θεμα ειναι οτι ολα αυτα ,μπορει να ειναι φορεις ασθενειων (κυριως μικροτερων παρασιτικων πανω σε αυτα που λειτουργουν σαν φορεις στην εκτροφη πχ ταινιες ,roundworms κλπ ) .για αυτο το βρασιμο ειναι απαραιτητο ,αλλα εξαλειφει καθε εννοια φυσικης <<θυμισης >> αφου αλλοιωνει την υφη του ζωντανου σκουληκιου .κατι αντιστοιχο μπορει να γινει και μαλιστα ανωτερο θρεπτικα ,ειτε με προσθηκη σαλιγκαριου (που δεν εχει τοσο ασχημο λογο ασβεστιου - φωσφορου οπως τα mealworms ,ειτε μεταξοσκωληκα ακομη καλυτερα αν καποιος μπορει να βρει (δειτε σχετικο θεμα στη ενοτητα της διατροφης ειτε στο  Εκτροφή mealworms
για το προβλημα με τον φωσφορο
ειτε για τους μεταξοσκωληκες στο 
Εκτροφή μεταξοσκώληκα.
για το σαλιγκαρι κοιταξτε στο λινκ με την αυγοτροφη που εδωσε ο οδυσσεας.ακομα καλυτερα συνταγη (που και σε αυτη αν θελουμε ,προσθετουμε ειτε επιπλεον αυγο ειτε σκαλιγκαρι αν κανουμε για ιθαγενη ,ειναι η *Η Αυγοτροφή μου ( my eggfood recipe )*

----------


## 11panos04

Τιποτα κακο δεν εχουν τα μιλγουορμ,και βασικα αυτοι που ξερω οτι εβγαλαν καρδερινακια φετος δεν ταιζαν τιποτα παραπανω απο αυγοτροφη,ουτε σκουληκια,αυγα κ αλλα...Αν δινουμε τωρα σκουληκια,πιστευω το κανουμε πιο πολυ,επειδη θελουμε να δωσουμε κατι παραπανω,οχι οτι αν δεν το διναμε,δε θα κανε η ακρδερινα αυγο...Πιο απαραιτητα τα θεωρω στα εντομοφαγα πουλια,καρδιναλιους κλπ,αυτα δεν τα γνωριζω ετσι κ αλλιως καλα.Προσωπικα,τα δινω πιο πολυ γιατι με ηδονιζει να βλεπω το πουλι να τσακιζει κ να σκοτωνει το σκουληκι,σα να ξυπναει μεσα του κατι πρωτογονο,πώς πεφτουν πανω του...Το ιδιο κ με τα αγριοκαρπα που μαζευω απ εξω κ ολα τ αλλα.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ ισως αν δεν προκειται για αποξηραμενα σκουληκια του εμποριου και αν εχουν περασει απο καποια διαδικασια αυτοκαθαρισμου ,να μην ειναι επικινδυνα ουτε ωμα και σε πιστευω στη δικια σου εμπειρια .αλλα εχω σαφη θεση πτηνιατρου ,οτι σκουληκια στα πουλια μας (παρασιτα ) μεταδιδονται μονο μεσω αλλου ξενιστη και τετοιος ειναι τα αλλα σκουληκια που ταιζουμε .δεν τον ρωτησα αν αυτο ισχυει για δικης μας εκτροφης σκουληκια ή της φύσης ή αγορασμενα .επισης αν θα δεις και σε φορουμ με ερπετα ,αλλα και σε ευρωπαικα για finches (ειχα βαλει σχετικα λινκ ) υπαρχει σιγουρα θεμα με την περιεκτικοτητα τους σε φωσφορο και πρεπει η διατροφη να ειναι ενισχυμενη με ασβεστιο οταν τα δινουμε (φυσικες κυριως πηγες του για να μην οδηγηθουμε στο αντιθετο προβλημα ) για να μην διαταραχθει η ισορροπια ασβεστιου φωσφορου 

σαφως βεβαια αν μπορουσα να ειχα εκτροφη mealworm θα εδινα ,με μετρο και προσοχη και γω ! βρισκω την ευκαιρια να σε ευχαριστησω ακομη μια φορα για το πολυ καλο σχετικο αρθρο που ειχες κανει !

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Πιο απαραιτητα τα θεωρω στα εντομοφαγα πουλια,καρδιναλιους κλπ,αυτα δεν τα γνωριζω ετσι κ αλλιως καλα...


ακομα και αυτοι δεν ταϊζουν mealworms...

----------


## οδυσσέας

πόσοι από αυτούς που ταΐζουν σκουλήκια τις καρδερίνες ξέρουν τι να κάνουν, αν τα πουλιά αρρωστήσουν τρώγοντας τα?

έχετε σκεφτεί ότι μπορεί να είναι ένα τέχνασμα (αυτόν που εμπορεύονται πουλιά) για να ψοφανε τα πουλιά σας και να αγοράζεται άλλα?
Σκεφτείτε πόσα φάρμακα έχετε δώσει από τότε που δίνεται σκουλήκια και πόσα πουλιά έχετε χάσει.

----------


## nikoslarisa

εγω 2 χρονια δεν ειδα να αρρωσταινει καρδερινα με την καταναλωση σκουλικιων.εκτρεφω μονος μου.ταιζω στα σκουλικια κυριος νιφαδες βρωμης.δεν δεινω λαχανικα κ φρουτα στα σκουλικια(εγω προσωπικα).τα βραζω 1 λεπτο κ τα εχω στην καταψυξη.πιστευω οτι ειναι κατι απαρετιτο ωστε να τα βοηθα κ να τα δελεαζει στο ταισμα των μικρων..δεινω κανα 2 φορες το μηνα στη συντιρηση των πουλιων κ ποιο συχνα στην αναπαραγωη τους..

----------


## οδυσσέας

> εγω 2 χρονια δεν ειδα να αρρωσταινει καρδερινα με την καταναλωση σκουλικιων.εκτρεφω μονος μου.ταιζω στα σκουλικια κυριος νιφαδες βρωμης.δεν δεινω λαχανικα κ φρουτα στα σκουλικια(εγω προσωπικα).τα βραζω 1 λεπτο κ τα εχω στην καταψυξη.πιστευω οτι ειναι κατι απαρετιτο ωστε να τα βοηθα κ να τα δελεαζει στο ταισμα των μικρων..δεινω κανα 2 φορες το μηνα στη συντιρηση των πουλιων κ ποιο συχνα στην αναπαραγωη τους..


δηλαδη εδω και δυο χρονια που ασχολησε με τις καρδερινες, δεν εχεις δωσει κανενα φαρμακο.

----------


## nikoslarisa

παω για 4το χρονο.2 χρονια δεινω σκουλικι που εκτρεφω..οχι δεν δεινω πολλα πολλα.οτι εχω δωσει ειναι για προλυψη κ 1 φορα σε  αρρωστο πουλι.....

----------


## 11panos04

Γιατι ν αρρωστησουν ρε παιδια απο τα σκουληκια....Το χετε σκεφτει αυτο που λετε;;;Παω για 2ο χρονο εκτροφης των σκουληκιων,εχω δωσει κιολας σκουληκια σε ατομα που μου ζητησαν.Σκουληκι απο πετ σον δεν ξαναμπηκε,απ την αρχικη αγορα,τα οποια δεν ταισα,αλλα κρατησα μεχρι να κανουν εναν κυκλο αναπαραγωγης και μετα αρχισα να ταιζω...Μην τρελαινεστε,δεν παθαινουν τιποτα,αν τα κανετε ετσι.Με συχνες αλλαγες υποστρωματος,ταισματα...με το τσιμπιδακι τα πιανουμε,ουτε χειρουργειο να μασταν.Να φοβαστε απ αυτα που παιρνετε χυμα στο κυμα απ το μαγαζι κ καπακι τα δινετε,εκει ναι.Πιο πολυ μη σας πω θα πρεπε να φοβαστε για την ποιοτητα των σπορων που δινετε,ποιος ξερει τί επεξεργασια περασαν,απο τί αποθηκες,αν εχουν γινει οι καταλληλες αποπαρασιτωσεις,τί σκονη εχουν μεσα κλπ

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ εγω φοβαμαι και για τα μεν και για τα δε ...   πιστευω ομως οτι αν μιλαμε για mealworms που ταιζονται με τροφες ελεγχομενες απο εμας ,δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει πραγματι σημαντικο προβλημα .λεω πιστευω γιατι δεν το ξερω .αυτο που ξερω και το ξαναειπα ,ειναι οτι τα σκουληκια ειναι ξενιστες σε αρκετα ειδη εσωπαρασιτων που μεταφερονται στα πουλια μας ,συμφωνα με οσα εχω διαβασει ,αλλα κυριως συμφωνα με οσα εχει αναφερει πτηνιατρος

----------

